# Blood work results....(high GLU)



## luvmylittleboy (Aug 7, 2006)

Okay...I went this morning to have my blood redrawn due to my potassium levels being low - I will get the results back in a couple of days. However, while I was there I asked for my results (taken at the hospital on 7/20) I also noticed my GLU levels were 119 normal range should be 74-106, should I call my Dr. &amp; ? this? I was given 1 1/2 bags of the IV drip (due to severe vomiting) do you think this would have raised my levels? I was thinking they might be able to take some blood from the vial the drew this morning &amp; retest the GLU levels (I don't want to give blood again




).

Any suggestions/help would be great!!!


----------



## Gwendela (Aug 7, 2006)

What was in your iv?

I would call and see if they will run a check on your blood sugar.

I hope your feeling better sweetie!


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 7, 2006)

Good luck hun hope all goes well!! Keep us updated!!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *oobladi* What was in your iv? 
I would call and see if they will run a check on your blood sugar.

I hope your feeling better sweetie!






Definitely have them check your levels, and I too hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## Nox (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh, that does not sound like fun. Rest up, eat well, and then see what these next results show. Perhaps they were elevated by external factors (IV maybe).


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone - I'll keep you posted on my next results and what the dr. says when she calls. She did say today when I was there - that she may do a holter monitor since my heartbeat was irregular, but, she will wait until the blood results to make that call.


----------

